# Sighting in accident w/ pics



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sighting in your expensive new deer rifle

1. Shiny new, high-powered deer rifle.............. $1200.00

2. Quality, high-powered scope........................ $ 550.00

3. Bore sighting device.................................... $ 140.00

4. Hospital Visit.............................................. $ 4,893.00

5. Forgetting to remove the bore sighting device prior to shooting?

Priceless !


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Dohhh!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

that guns broken, better take it back to Cabela's..


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen this before on the net. That's the first time I've seen the person who did it. I bet he check's next time. You would think if someone was next to him at the range they would have said something? :shock:


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> You would think if someone was next to him at the range they would have said something?


You would think so - but I really don't pay _that_ much attention to what the guy next to me is doing all the time. Maybe I'd better :shock:


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

The idea of this is cool, but those pictures of that barrel are totally fake. It's simple physics and that is impossible. It's still not recommended to leave the bore site in, but doing so couldn't do that to your barrel.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass said:


> The idea of this is cool, but those pictures of that barrel are totally fake. It's simple physics and that is impossible. It's still not recommended to leave the bore site in, but doing so couldn't do that to your barrel.


What principle of physics to you base this claim on? Please expound.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

NHS said:


> J-bass said:
> 
> 
> > The idea of this is cool, but those pictures of that barrel are totally fake. It's simple physics and that is impossible. It's still not recommended to leave the bore site in, but doing so couldn't do that to your barrel.
> ...


No. Look it up yourself.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="J-bass":kf8ca1u1]The idea of this is cool, but those pictures of that barrel are totally fake. It's simple physics and that is impossible. It's still not recommended to leave the bore site in, but doing so couldn't do that to your barrel.
> ...


No. Look it up yourself.[/quote:kf8ca1u1]
No thanks. I still believe that if you have a barrel obstruction and you fire a round, it is going to go boom.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

NHS said:


> J-bass said:
> 
> 
> > NHS said:
> ...


So do I, but I just don't think it'll be perfectly symetrical and go all the way down to the stock. It's a crap photo, but a good story. Here's a news flash, not everything on the internet is true. Sure, 98% is, but you've got to watch out for that nasty 2%. It's mostly comprised of wild conspiracies about Big Brother, but I've learned that the establishment is my friend and that conspiracies are just crap.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS is there a story behind this pic of yours, i sure do hope that it is not your gun.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Am I seeing thing's or is the second picture a muzzle loader with the breach end blown??? :?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Wdycle said:


> Am I seeing thing's or is the second picture a muzzle loader with the breach end blown??? :?


no it is a thompson encore with the interchangable barrels notices the muzzle break on the end.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

...that's gonna leave a mark.... :shock: :lol:


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

law of physics huh? well think of this law. a bullet is going 1000 ft/sec or more and something is in the way. the 1000ft/sec behind the bullet and gases just don't go away. the bullet and gases will go somewhere. chances are they will go out. as for the uniformity in the barrel it could be true considering the barrel was probably made in japan (i don't know that much about Thompson rifles) so the metal was probably not the strongest. it very possibly could break like that. if you look closely at the first pic. you can see where the bullet dented the barrel and made it bloom like it did.

sure stuff is not always true on the internet and the pictures could be fake, but something like that could happen.


----------

